# Pen Set



## kweinert (Feb 23, 2012)

There's a local group that I enjoy listening to that calls themselves Ironwood Rain. I just finished turning 5 pens (4 band members and their manager, the wife of one of the guys) and thought I'd share them here.

I attempted to make them all the same profile. I think I succeeded there - not perfect by any means, but they look pretty close.

They're made from Ironwood and I used European pen kits with Black Titanium finish (one, Toni's, is in gold) as the BT sort of resembles rain clouds. She gets a gold star for putting up with the guys :)

[attachment=2156]

They have a concert tomorrow night and I'll pass them along then.


----------



## CodyS (Feb 24, 2012)

Very nice! they all look pretty consistent to me! and the look pretty!


----------



## Kevin (Feb 24, 2012)

Those are nice Ken. Great job matching the profiles.

I bet the band will play a request or two for you for those. 


.


----------



## kweinert (Feb 24, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Those are nice Ken. Great job matching the profiles.
> 
> I bet the band will play a request or two for you for those.
> 
> ...



Thank you.

I'm sure they will since I've gotten a mention on a CD liner and a cameo in one of their videos.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 24, 2012)

kweinert said:


> ...
> I'm sure they will since I've gotten a mention on a CD liner and a cameo in one of their videos.



Alright. You can't make a statement like that without coming clean. C'mon, photo and video mandatory. See you at Kenbo's place. 



.


----------



## DKMD (Feb 24, 2012)

Nicely done! It doesn't get much better than ironwood when it's turned as nicely as that!


----------



## Kenbo (Feb 24, 2012)

Nicely done. Those pens look great and they are definitely going to be happy to receive them. Great work.


----------



## kweinert (Feb 25, 2012)

Kevin said:


> kweinert said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...



OK, let me find the video and I'll get a copy of the CD liner. I'm not home this weekend so it will be Monday or Tuesday, but I'll get them posted up.


----------



## kweinert (Feb 27, 2012)

Kevin said:


> kweinert said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...



Here's a scan of one of the panels from the CD cover:

[attachment=2280]

And you can see my smiling face at roughly 3:50 into this video:

[video=youtube]http://youtu.be/wlhGMi5cw20[/video]


----------

